

How to become a better developer - tope
http://www.appdesignvault.com/betterdeveloper/

======
ihmunro
For any lone IOS developers out there - take note. This is an awesome read and
the services offered at AppDesignVault.com are first class.

------
lorenzo007
Thank you. I have taken away at least 3 point that I will implement
immediately. Going to focus on bug fixes more and blog about my code and apps.

------
weigo
A must read for every developer.

------
emichaud
Great post. Very insightful. Ev

